# calm before the storm (personal best)



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

got out on the lake at around 10am, scorching hot and a nice overcast. the day started off pretty badly, losing a scumfrog and a 6/0hook both due to knot failure. as i was working the shore, i turned around and casted about 5 ft infront of me. thats when this beast exploded on a scumfrog, a repeat of what happened two days ago, but snapped my line. i let him take my drag out, and even flip the bale so my line doesn't snap again. after a long fight, i finally land him, and he was pissed. 5.4lbs, 22in. :B


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

in the face picture, you should see that the bass has a decent sized shad's tail comimg out of his throat.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish bud!!!! Look at the size of that mouth...awesome!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Bass! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Now that's a nice bass fish! That mouth makes your thumb look real small. Nice catch!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Awesome Bass, pretty hungry too in this soupy weather. Great catch!!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

nice fish!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice one!! It's always better to weigh them after they eat rather than before. Hahahaha!!


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

thanks for the words guys. he was a blast to catch.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Get any measurements or weight on her?


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

5.4lbs, 22in.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, ok. Sorry I saw the second post and not the first. Nice fish.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

it's fine, thanks


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

:B, ive seen craww and shad in the gullet, but not sure sure ever gills. Love those bigfoot scumfrogs(were u using yhe bigfoot version?) sometimes it will be on fire before a storm hits. Nice job!


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

JamesT said:


> :B, ive seen craww and shad in the gullet, but not sure sure ever gills. Love those bigfoot scumfrogs(were u using yhe bigfoot version?) sometimes it will be on fire before a storm hits. Nice job!


i'm sorry i was wrong. the tail was forked, and i wasn't familiar with what shad were, never fished with em.. never even seen em. but i'm pretty sure it actually was a shad, it had a dark forked tail. though i'm unsure what kind of shad it was. i was just using the regular scumfrog, the only color they sold at walmart . the bigfoot sounds interesting, they say it works like a buzzbait. not sure how those big legs in the back could cause such a noise on top of heavy weeds though.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaang nice fish dude! on topwater none the less! well done


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great bass! Congrats.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes the scumfrog bigfoot can be thought of kind of as a buzzbait, it reAlly makes good commotion and comes through lillies/vegetation pretty good. I went pondin the other night and realized i no longer own mine. Although i have gobs of tackle, that is one that i will need to get another one. Sounds like a shad, but bass, esp one that size, will eat a gill, no problem. I just dont think ive ever seen one in the gullet.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

JamesT said:


> Yes the scumfrog bigfoot can be thought of kind of as a buzzbait, it reAlly makes good commotion and comes through lillies/vegetation pretty good. I went pondin the other night and realized i no longer own mine. Although i have gobs of tackle, that is one that i will need to get another one. Sounds like a shad, but bass, esp one that size, will eat a gill, no problem. I just dont think ive ever seen one in the gullet.


i'll edit the post right now, i replied to another guy who said the same thing about the gill in the throat. i have never used the bigfoot, but i'll probably pick one up soon. i was just using the traditional style, working it slow on top of weeds.


----------



## carman9941 (Nov 28, 2010)

I still cant believe that's my son


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job! Thats a heck of a fish!


----------

